# Peach Cheese....pleaze!



## kathrynn (Mar 18, 2013)

Finally I am smoking cheese....if the storms blowing thru here let me finish!

Using the peach from Todd...and it does smell so good with the TBS coming out of the smoker.

Here is what I am smoking! We have white cheddar, yellow cheddar, Colby jack, Mozzarella and some Dublinger.













DSCN4252.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 18, 2013






Using the Matz from Todd too.  We will see how those work in WW.













DSCN4250.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 18, 2013


















DSCN4251.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 18, 2013






Will post pics....after the 2 hour mark and before I get them in the Vac bags.

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 18, 2013)

KatherynN,

The last cheese I smoked was with Todd's peach pellets. I found the smoke flavor very nice, but also very light. You might want to let them go a little longer than you normally would if you like a deep smoke flavor.

Good luck!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks Dear!  Everyone seems to like the peach...was planning for 2+ hours....do you think I need to go close to 3?  1st time with cheese...Hubby is excited...and I don't want to have it overpowering....but want the taste.

Kat


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 18, 2013)

Going to be good. I used peach before with cheese. Also like apple, cherry, maple and sassafras.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Mar 18, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Thanks Dear!  Everyone seems to like the peach...was planning for 2+ hours....do you think I need to go close to 3?  1st time with cheese...Hubby is excited...and I don't want to have it overpowering....but want the taste.
> 
> Kat


Don't forget to vac pack, and wait a couple of weeks!


----------



## jaybone (Mar 18, 2013)

Still going with the 14 day wait on my last batch of cheeses smoked with cherry and maple pellets on 3/6.  I also used Tod's mats and his AMNPS in my Weber Genesis gasser.  The mats are wonderful at preventing grill marks on the cheese.  I tend to like more smoke so I let my cheese smoke for about 3 hours.  Good luck with yours!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2013)

I just bought the q mats from Todd, let's us know how you like them.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 18, 2013)

What happened to the pics at the 2 hour mark???

Now you just need to smoke some every week for a month to build your stock up cuz it will go quickly!!!


----------



## big dee (Mar 18, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> What happened to the pics at the 2 hour mark???
> 
> Now you just need to smoke some every week for a month to build your stock up cuz it will go quickly!!!


X2

I did 25 lbs. of cheese before Christmas. Then left for the weekend. Kids stayed at the house while me and the wife went out of town for the weekend. We came back to the 5 or more lbs. that was left after Christmas gifts completely gone. Had to smoke more.

Never tried with peach, curious how is the flavor.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Mar 18, 2013)

Ooooo, you've gone and done it now. About time you stuck your toe into the water. After the mandatory wait period you're going to be all the way in the deep end of the cheese pool. Nice selection of cheeses to try the first time so you can see what you like. Personally, I swing more towards the sharper cheddars. Just dug into some of the Dubliner over the weekend that I did with peach back on 2/3. Loved it!!


----------



## humdinger (Mar 18, 2013)

Looking good Kat.

I used apple for a two hour smoke back in early Feb and the smoke flavor is getting more faint as the weeks go by. Hopefully you went three hours with this batch.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2013)

I have been doing between 3 and 4 hours with Todds dust smoker.


----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 18, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply. With peach I'd go as long as 4 hours, if you like the deep smoke flavor, but 3 at the very least.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 18, 2013)

What no Pepper Jack??? Where's the Tillamook??? Well at least you have some Dublinger in there!!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 18, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> What happened to the pics at the 2 hour mark???
> 
> Now you just need to smoke some every week for a month to build your stock up cuz it will go quickly!!!


I have taken the pics....went for 2.5 hours.  The thunderstorms and rain were not being nice to the peach.  Finally got it to stay lit. I have not gotten a chance to load them yet. I do have them hidden away...out of sight so I dont think about them.

Steve....I cant wait to taste the Dublinger.  Like it not smoked...so we will see how it is smoked.

Promise....c-view in the morning!

Kat


----------



## humdinger (Mar 19, 2013)

Good morning. Want to see how that Dublinger turned out!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2013)

Smoked Cheese is good but I have yet to find a wood flavor I really love...Hickory for 3 hours...YUK, Pit Choice for 2 hours...Ok but still not dying to make more. I have to get more Pellets so I think Apple, Peach and Cherry ( blend for Tooty Fruity Smoke ) or maybe some Pecan...JJ


----------



## humdinger (Mar 19, 2013)

I hear ya JJ. My first go round was with Oak for four hours, which was way too strong and long. After waiting 2 months it's still a bit pungent so I now shave off the outer smoke "rind" and then cube it up. Much better that way. I have since used apple with much better results. Peach will be next.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 19, 2013)

Okay....I just got a chance to get the pictures online.  Sorry....but of crapola going on at Norman Manor right now.













DSCN4260.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 19, 2013






Here is the Mat I used from Todd.  The small piece is a non-smoked one.  Looks clean and not discolored from the peach smoke like I thought it would be.













DSCN4255.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 19, 2013






Here is the Dublinger....it took more of the smoke and changed colors more than the others. (sorry for the yellow pic...my kitchen has different lights and sometimes it has a yellow cast)













DSCN4256.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 19, 2013






Here is the other cheeses....they smelled smokey and looked good.













DSCN4257.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 19, 2013






Have them all vac sealed, dated with all the information for a test run.













DSCN4258.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 19, 2013






Here is the color on some of the Dublinger.













DSCN4259.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Mar 19, 2013






There was one spot where the Amanz tube gave the most smoke...and a tiny bit of smoke stain.

Clean up was a breeze....if you don't have one of the Matz....do it!  Worth it!

Kat


----------



## roadkill cafe (Mar 19, 2013)

Yum!!! Nice color.


----------



## dave17a (Mar 20, 2013)

All looks good!Have done oak, ptmasters choice,  pecan and love every one!  Did two more different smokes as posted which I  have not tried yet. Wine barrell with peach,. and another pitmasters choice. Just love the smells. Have smoked them all at least 5 hrs. and after 2 to 4 weeks rest have not been dissapointed. I do not beleive it matters on lenght of smoke as long as it gets to mellow! That is from reading all the veterans on this forum that I have learnrd this, whjich I have smoked meat for 30 yrs. Thank You all!


----------

